
Why so many billionaires are fleeing to Teton County, Wyoming - hhs
https://nypost.com/2020/03/14/why-so-many-billionaires-are-escaping-to-teton-county-wyoming/
======
supercanuck
> but] I go down and drink beer with the guys that run the lifts, and I’m as
> much as a ‘lifty’ as they are.”

Bullshit. You are delusional.

~~~
mnky9800n
It's like a cosplayer thinking they really are Luke Skywalker or whatever
anime thing they love. No you just spent a lot of money on a fantasy. It's
good the cosplayers don't forget this. Sad the billionaires do.

------
hvna
I worked for five years in one of the 'super billionaire' hang out spots.
While I can't give details, I can answer some questions. It's a strange
experience to see people regularly drop 30,000 on a bottle of wine and leave
half the bottle at the table when they're done.

~~~
abrichr
What sort of work did you do? What's the most surprising thing you witnessed?
What did you notice was different about 'super billionaires' compared to
average people?

------
Fjolsvith
When the super volcano blows, will they be missed?

~~~
DamnYuppie
More than you probably as at least many of them contributed much to their
families and societies. Fear not though, when the super valcano goes it will
take most of the world with it!

